# Doe Jump



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2017)

My wife and I went to Cade's Cove today and I caught this deer in mid flight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Great pic Pay! Nicely done!


----------



## carver (Jan 25, 2017)

love that shot


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 25, 2017)

That is magazine quality right there!  Fantastic capture of that fast moving animal - well done David!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 26, 2017)

Awesome!  Let's see some more!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 26, 2017)

That's a great picture.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Y'all. This one is not as good but was the first time I have ever witnessed bucks fighting in person. I had the camera zoomed out as far as I could. They were a couple hundred yards away.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice.  Looks like a real good trip.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 27, 2017)

I bet the two bucks sparring made your heart thump!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 1, 2017)

Great photos ,I really need to plan that trip !


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 3, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Great photos ,I really need to plan that trip !


 Mee too!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 4, 2017)




----------

